# Samsung drive



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

I tried to order a Samsung HD400LD drive (400GB HD SAMSUNG HD400LD IDE 7200RPM 8MB Cache) to upgrade my TiVo (having just got a new 40" LCD) but it seems they are now discontinued (according to Scan anyway)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Damn! I've only got a couple of those in stock myself 

They still have some of the 300gb ones, which are basically the same drive with less capacity per platter.

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/ProductInfo.asp?WebProductID=442827


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

possibly 

They said they had the 400G in stock when I ordered a week or two ago only to tell me today that they had no stock and that they'd been discontinued. 

I guess it's possible to add 2 x 300G isn't it? Although it makes it a pricey option for upgrading my current 160G (= 160 hours at Basic) to an equivalent number of hours at Best or Mode 0.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It might just be scan saying they are discontinued, as they went out of stock all over a few months back, 
were supposedly discontinued then, but later new stock appeared from somewhere....

You could always use a Western Digital drive... 
the 500Gb WD IDE drives are looking good value at around &#163;50....


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Try here £41.07 + shipping

http://www.saverstore.com/productin...=Savastore&product_id=20007315&pid=10&tid=146


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> It might just be scan saying they are discontinued, as they went out of stock all over a few months back,
> were supposedly discontinued then, but later new stock appeared from somewhere....
> 
> You could always use a Western Digital drive...
> the 500Gb WD IDE drives are looking good value at around £50....


According to one of the main Samsung importers they ct back on IDE production to cope with the surge in demand for SATA drives, hence the dearth of Samsung IDE drives for a while. I guess a new shipment arrived (about 2 months ago, IIRC) but maybe it's been exhausted now...?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Or you could fit a 1TB Western Digital Green Power drive by using it with an IDE to SATA adapter as successfully done by mikerr and another UK member of this forum. These drives are very cool and quiet according to those who have used them, possibly even as quiet and cool as the legendary Samsung HA250JC.

Who know the way things are going before long even blindlemon may have to consider an upgrade option involving SATA drives and an IDE to SATA adapter.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

AMc said:


> Try here £41.07 + shipping
> 
> http://www.saverstore.com/productin...=Savastore&product_id=20007315&pid=10&tid=146


cool  Thanks

Just ordered one and had confirmation that it's been shipped.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My pleasure, turned up in their marketing email and I remembered you were looking...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> even blindlemon may have to consider an upgrade option involving SATA drives and an IDE to SATA adapter.


I tested this out months ago Pete and posted about it somewhere!

Still waiting for it to become cost-effective vs. the simpler IDE upgrades.

Oh, and yes, I know that for 1TB green power drives it *would* be cost effective - but there's not a lot of demand for 800gb upgrades let alone 1TB so for the time being I don't see any reason to offer it.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

CarlWalters said:


> cool  Thanks
> 
> Just ordered one and had confirmation that it's been shipped.


and it arrived first thing this morning! Top, sorted, etc.

now all I have to do is Hooch it


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> and it arrived first thing this morning! Top, sorted, etc.
> 
> now all I have to do is Hooch it


Or you could always www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html it and www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 it and then use Tivoheaven's free twinst.zip download to reinstall Tivoweb.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Or you could always www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade3.html it and www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2 it and then use Tivoheaven's free twinst.zip download to reinstall Tivoweb.


Too late Pete


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Too late Pete


Looks like the Fillet Steak and the bottle of Burgundy will be on the table for at least one more evening down in Malmesbury then.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

More like beans on toast actually


----------

